# Boden für Anka-Ruderboot



## gerthuke (14. November 2014)

Habe mir eine Anka zugelegt an der ich noch
einiges reparieren muss ,
hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine Skizze oder
Maße für den Boden?
Ich wollte die Böden vorbereiten , da das Boot
noch nicht bei mir zu Hause ist und ich es erst im neuen Jahr holen kann.

Petri an alle
Danke vorab#6


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2014)

*AW: Boden für Anka-Ruderboot*



> hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine Skizze oder
> Maße für den Boden?



Meinst du da hat jemand nen Bauplan für den Kahn?
Wenn du es gar nicht länger aushälst, such dir eine Anka in deiner Nähe und nimmt dir mit Pappe oder Packpapier, eine Schablone vom Boden.

Jürgen


----------



## donak (14. November 2014)

*AW: Boden für Anka-Ruderboot*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Meinst du da hat jemand nen Bauplan für den Kahn?
> Wenn du es gar nicht länger aushälst, such dir eine Anka in deiner Nähe und nimmt dir mit Pappe oder Packpapier, eine Schablone vom Boden.
> 
> Jürgen



Ich glaube schon.

Habe hier den Link von nem Bauplan, für das Anka 2, ob es passt weiss ich nicht.

Edit: Schickt mir ne PN und ich schicke euch ne PDF!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2014)

*AW: Boden für Anka-Ruderboot*

Leider kann man ohne sich ein zu loggen, die PDF nicht öfnen.

Jürgen


----------



## donak (14. November 2014)

*AW: Boden für Anka-Ruderboot*

Dann schickt mir ne PN und ich geb euch die PDF...


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2014)

*AW: Boden für Anka-Ruderboot*

von den Böden würde ich dir abraten.Werden dreiteilig gebaut,Nachteile:1.
Alles was runter fällt verschwindet meist unter dem Boden und das geklappe
kann dann schon etwas Nerven 2. wenn du deinen Kahn ausschöpfen mußt,
mußt du erstmal einen Boden beiseite räumen meist ist er dann schwer und glitschig,noch schöner ist wenn dir ein Fischchen abgefallen ist ,unter dem Boden verschwunden ist und du ihn vergessen hast,"versüßt"dir gewiß die nächste Tour.3.die "Lebensdauer"
Habe ich folgendermaßen geändert zwei Gangbretter,Maße kann ich dir
leider nich geben da ich den Anka nicht mehr habe.Unter der Sitzbank ist die Trennung,die Seiten bleiben frei ca 20 cm auf jeder Seite macht sich gut beim schöpfen .Die verbindenden Dachlatten müssen aber bis an die Seitenwände reichen müssen aber unten aus gespart werden daß,das Wasser durchlaufen kann.Wenn du Spackschrauben verwenden willst nur
welche aus Edelstahl sonst ist nageln besser,nicht lackieren nur mit Vogelfluat mehrmals einpinseln.Das Hinterteil zu erst bauen weil du dann das Vorderteil besser zuschneiden kannst.


----------



## gerthuke (26. November 2014)

*AW: Boden für Anka-Ruderboot*

Hallo Thanatos,

danke für die Tipps , bin am Überlegen aus was für
Material ich das Ganze mache , (Lärche???)#h


----------



## volkerm (26. November 2014)

*AW: Boden für Anka-Ruderboot*

Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft mit Holz und Schrauben da ran gehen.
Laminier Dir was schickes aus Polyester und Glasfaser, ist leicht und hält ewig.
Ideen kann ich geben, wie es praktisch geht, kann ich auch vermitteln.


----------



## gerthuke (27. November 2014)

*AW: Boden für Anka-Ruderboot*

Was hast du als Grundlage zum Laminieren verwendet? Sperrholz o.ä. ?


----------

